# AFX New Car Releases - Fall/Winter 2013



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's the latest review of the newest batch of cars from AFX.

-Paul

AFX New Car Releases - Fall/Winter 2013


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great summary. Thanks Paul! and I too love those GT 40's.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Camera........Racing.......cheesy. I would rather have a totally different paint scheme with anything else written on it.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Camera........Racing.......cheesy. I would rather have a totally different paint scheme with anything else written on it.


It would be much nicer if the cars had the proper markings. Tomy did the Lowes stocker as "Highs". That was really cheesy. The cars released overseas some time back actually had Rothman on them. I thought it was tobacco related. But Canon is not tobacco or alcohol related. Is it just licensing costs?

Auto World did some Dodge 330's in drag race schemes. They included the striping but did not include the text. You could add your own decals. Is that better?

Mike Cook


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I was buying these cars, I would rather they had just the generic paint schemes and no sponsors. Adding made up names just makes it harder to make them right. Camera? Come on!! What's next?? Deodorant? Douche? Mouthwash? Feminine napkin? I blame it on today's corporate greedy world that using someone's name costs money, but I truly think it should be the other way around. I mean, doesn't Canon pay to have their name on the actual race car? It's "advertising" on the real deal. It should at least be free advertising on the smaller version!! Tomy shouldn't have to pay to use it!! Thank God they nixed the Laxative deco before it went into production!! :lol:

Great write up Paul, and sorry to post negatively, but this whole reverse advertising fee go around ticks me off!


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

If I agree that it is a shame to have these dummy logo like 'Racer', 'Camera' or 'Racing', it appears that the Porsche really ran once with 'Racing' instead of the actual tobacco brand. I could find on the web one or two pictures of the car in Silverstone in 1986 when UK banned already the advertising of tobacco.

But I believe the option of leaving the logo space empty would have made the decalling much easier and nicer. Then by including in the package stickers with the Racer, Racing and Camera logo, people who doesn't care too much could make a 'completed' car.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great pix & story Paul - always appreciate your talents. :thumbsup:

Licensing fees - whatevah :tongue: AFX did right by NOT paying up, _and_ . . . poking some fun at the doofus attorneys by putting "Camera" on the car instead of what could've been ACTUAL ADVERTISING of the real product.

For the customizer in me, having the paint scheme there with no lettering would make it easier - see the blue Minolta Toyota sans the Minolta a few years back - but I can appreciate a thumb to the eye of money-sucking leech attorneys any day. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I gotta go with the "screw you" paint scheme.

Dont want free advertizing? AFX sez no problemo!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for great review and pics!!! Still wished they had used the shorter chassis wheelbasse for the Mustang and Camaro...although they would make some cool looking ProMod bodies for drag racing...RM


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

The blue mettallic gt40 is really nice and handles even better..got that for my wife the light blue and orange will be for me..(on the List)


----------

